
A JavaScript NES Emulator - taylorbuley
https://github.com/bfirsh/jsnes
======
IsaacL
Note: This has been posted before.

I know the guy who wrote this from university, very smart guy and capable
developer. He's graduated now and working on his own startup:
<https://www.ep.io/>.

------
jcarden
Awesome! So it looks like it is working now. What's up with the sound though ?
What are the issues currently ?

------
jcarden
The roms weren't working when I tried it out. Anybody else have any luck.

~~~
kmm
They're not on the server any more. I tried uploading a ROM on my own webspace
and editing the script to load it but I get a XmlHttpRequest error:

XMLHttpRequest cannot load <http://home.scarlet.be/~umeerts/NES-XR.nes>.
Origin <http://fir.sh> is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin.

I know very little of this stuff so this is were I stopped.

~~~
glhaynes
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same_origin_policy>

------
mfkp
Posted this in the other thread about jsnes, but here's an interesting
"error": <http://cl.ly/AUil>

------
anons2011
Doesn't work.

"There is no ROM loaded, or it is invalid."

